# where to go at Christmas with a family



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi All

We are trying to select a site that would have entertainment for us and 2 boys aged 13 & 11. We are looking to go away boxing day until new years eve, Most of the suitable sites seem to close between this time, any suggestions in the soutwest/cotswolds/midlands ?

many thanks


Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Chris

Are you in either the Caravan Club or C&CC? I've just had a quick look at the Caravan Club website, and there's Blackmore in Great Malvern, plus others.

Gerald


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

how about the cotswold water park....is a hoburne site lots for the kids to do.....not sure if it is open but we are off to a hoburne site (bashley) on the 28th dec - jan 2nd and they are open


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thx Hannah

We liked the look of hoburne and manged to book the new forest one , not that many spaces left I am told.

I didnt realise so many people go away over that week !


Chris


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

would that be the bashley one or the naish one???


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Hannah

wife informs me its the Bashley one so may see you there !


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Am sure you will chris we will keep an eye open for a sundance motorhome.....we will be in a euramobil parked next to the mother in laws caravan.....are still trying to convince her motorhomes are much better!!!!


----------

